# Watch Cleaning Machine



## lev (May 26, 2010)

hello all

does anyone in the uk have a watch cleaning machine they wish to sell (not to expensive ) dont mind if its not working

best regards

les


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

lev said:


> hello all
> 
> does anyone in the uk have a watch cleaning machine they wish to sell (not to expensive ) dont mind if its not working
> 
> ...


to clean what part exactly? do you mean an ultrasonic cleaner?


----------



## lev (May 26, 2010)

HELLO

sorry should have been a bit more specific

im looking for non ultasonic such as elma benray national etc

the type with 3 jars and heater

best regards

les


----------

